# Advertise!



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 1, 2001)

Apple...PLEASE!
Advertise OSX on TV.

I'm seeing these Windows XP commercials with people flying around and it makes me so sad that I don't see Apple commercials. Microsoft even spotlights their video editing software...which is so far inferior to iMovie it's not even funny.

Please advertise more on TV. The iPod commercial rocks...but I want to see it on MTV and NBC, not on www.apple.com [well, it's cool to watch it there too, but lets face it, most of the people who watch apple commercials on the apple site already have Macs].


----------



## dricci (Nov 11, 2001)

Yes! Apple does need to advertise on TV more. I think it'd be funny to parody these XP commercials somehow... like have some people flying with their XP laptops.. then they blue screen and fall to the ground.. Apple's innovative team could think up of something to come after that. 

C'mon Apple! Show the world what we're made of!


----------



## sheepguy42 (Nov 13, 2001)

There is another thread elsewhere in macosx.com where it has been mentioned that there is someone using a Powerbook (G3 I think) in that WinXP commercial


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 13, 2001)

If apple starts advertising now then it will seem like apple is copying micro$oft. And I don't think apple should do another smear campaign like they did a couple of years ago. Remember?

http://www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/AppleMovies/mov/toastedpentium.mov

http://www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/AppleMovies/mov/snail.mov


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 13, 2001)

I think apple advertizes subliminally.
Have you ever watched a TV show or a movie latelly ?
Ever notice the computers they use ?
The majority are macs.  There is *no* better advertizing than that.
When people see computers in stores and they go by a the mac section they take a look and they remember that those are the computers used in shows like
* Dark Angel
* Buffy
* Angel
* Mission Impossible
* 24
* The Net

and so on 


Admiral


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 14, 2001)

Maybe they heard me 
I saw two iPod commercials while watching TV last night.
Go Apple!

OSX COMMERCIALS!


----------



## martinatkinson (Dec 4, 2001)

Yes,

Apple should advertise more, and not only on TV but in stores like Best Buy, Office Max/Depot etc.  One thing I hear alot is that people don't buy the Mac because they do not see it everywhere, whereas Microsoft has their computers in every office store, almost all the software is PC only.  The people I talk to are afraid that if they buy a Mac they will be stuck with something that no one has parts or accesories for.

The Apple Store is a great idea but Apple also needs to advertise in other stores where the Apple Store is not near to.  I know there is not an Apple Store near me and probably never will be but if Apple would start putting some PowerBooks or Quicksilvers on display running OS X people would bite.  Just my opinion.

Have a great holiday season!

Albert


----------



## Koelling (Dec 4, 2001)

I work at the electronics department in a store that rhymes with Garget to get through college. Whenever a person comes in looking for computer (we don't sell computers) I send them to Comp USA because they are the only place that sells Macintosh in my area. Also if they are looking for something like Palm Pilots which we also don't sell I send them to Comp USA just because they sell Macs so they deserve the extra publicity. As soon as we get an Apple store in this area I can send them there


----------



## memphoid (Dec 8, 2001)

How's this for a TV ad?  It starts out with the camera on a monitor playing a Microsoft ad, then as the shot pulls back slowly, it shows a computer operator is working on the ad in Final Cut Pro.
The ultimate irony is that probably all of Microsoft's TV commercials and most of their print ads are done with Macs.  
An Apple store opened outside of Memphis last month, but I haven't seen any advertising for it.  The only publicity came from Apple's battles with the rednecks on the Germantown Design Review Committee over their signage.  They don't care about Communist documents like the First Amendment in Germantown.  I was hoping Apple would sue Germantown, but commerce came first, and they compromised.


----------



## senne (Dec 9, 2001)

And where are the commercials in Europe? Once a month I see a commercial of the "new" iBook on National Geographic and some dutch tv-stations... 
There are NO apple-stores in Europe... OK, there are IT-Pro's (little-mini-stores of apple) but mostly there are products that are out of date (they don't have mac os x on all example-computers in the store!!! and certainly not Macos 10.1..... bah, hate it)

So I say to Apple: Please open some stores in Europe and more commercials on tv and in the streets of europe please, thank you.... 


SENNE


----------



## apb3 (Dec 17, 2001)

ever watch TechTV? It's on some digital cable and my DrecTV network.

The main work area is a few computers sharing one or two monitors (i can't remember exactly haow many). Thing is, they smush the mac between all the PCs. 

AND! I have yet to see anything about OS X on TechTV. I know a lot of people watch it. Help by sending emails to them to showcase more Mac produstc (they have on ocassion talked about this or that mac innovation but then it's back to Wintel. I know a couple of people on the show are mac fans due to comments made in the past and little things they trow in.

If you get TechTV, watch the show and email them! I haven't checked yet, but I'm sure they have a web site.

Funny thing is that whenever they've done a story on some new company or trend, the people interviewed or showcased are almostv always on macs. But there is never any mention of that.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Dec 20, 2001)

I rarely get a chance to watch it, but every Mac bit i've seen in the past 3-4 months has been in MacOS X. Also, The Cube on Drew Carrey's (former) desk is running OS X, and tonight's (Wednesday 12-19-01) episode showed the dock magnification in action! And I saw a Comcast commercial where all the easily seen window close-ups were Mac (OS 9) and there was someone on a TiBook in it. i think everyone else does subliminal advertising for Apple, it just doesn't work as well as one might think.


----------

